# Little sound during the camera is open.



## Vagos (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi, I just bought a new Canon Ixus 230 HS and when the camera is open it makes a small sound like hsssssss. Ok is not so loud and you have to put your ear very close, but when you record a video in total silence you can hear that sound also clearly in the video. You recomend me to go and change the camera? or this is a normal sound?


----------



## runnah (Nov 26, 2012)

Camera snake. Happens all the time, leading cause of photographer related fatalities.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 26, 2012)

Resale value deflating?


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd check if you could do a swap or something because this will most likely prove fatal in the future.


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sound like...

A. The Lens Focusing/Extending when first turned on

B. Image Stabilization in the works

I would be fine with it but it never hurts to check!

Good Luck!


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2012)

It could be the galloping rod is vibrating slightly. :scratches head:


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2012)

Luke345678 said:


> I'd check if you could do a swap or something because this will most likely prove fatal in the future.


Ultimately, everything is fatal in the future.


----------

